# Need Help I am a novice to buy videos



## mostafa45 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello All:
I apologize if there is any error in the posting because I am weak in English

I am a novice and I want to know what are Showing videos will help me in my work so I buy from the store ...

I want to buy the video belong to recover gold from the ((CPU, RAM, Motherboard)) from the beginning to the step-by-step career.

I can buy the videos after downloading from the Internet instead of sending it to a postal address.

Thank you all for this beautiful work ..


----------



## jimmydolittle (Nov 13, 2011)

What video are you seeking? I really don’t know of a video that will teach anything but the basics of refining/recovery. Have you taken a look at Lazersteve’s website? There are some video’s, downloadable for free. http://www.goldrecovery.us/ Good luck!


----------



## mostafa45 (Nov 14, 2011)

jimmydolittle said:


> What video are you seeking? I really don’t know of a video that will teach anything but the basics of refining/recovery. Have you taken a look at Lazersteve’s website? There are some video’s, downloadable for free. http://www.goldrecovery.us/ Good luck!



Thank you for help me
I mean any of the DVDs sold in the store.
Interested by of the gold refining from ((CPU, RAM, Motherboard)).


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 14, 2011)

Check out this link

DVD Info

The techniques on the Acid Peroxide and Gold Filled Scrap DVDs will teach you the skills needed for the types of scrap you mention. If you are going to refine silver you'll also want the Silver AtoZ DVD.

Refining is a set of skills you learn and apply to the processing of the various types of scrap.

Steve


----------



## mostafa45 (Nov 14, 2011)

lazersteve said:


> Check out this link
> 
> DVD Info
> 
> ...



Thanks for your help
Is the DVD is just the first I will need at work or the first and second.
Note I am only interested in gold now.
1-Processing Fingers with Acid Peroxide DVD- Video Guide to Processing Plated E-Scrap
2-Processing Gold Filled Scrap DVD- Video Guide to Processing Gold Filled and Rolled gold items. Many techniques shown apply to karat gold.

After you complete the payment of the DVD that I can do I download videos through the Internet.
Best regards


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 14, 2011)

mostafa45 said:


> After you complete the payment of the DVD that I can do I download videos through the Internet.
> Best regards



I don't think Steve sells the DVD's to be downloaded. As far as I remember they must be mailed.
They are all worth the money and the wait for the mailman.

Jim


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 14, 2011)

I totally agree with Jim!

Phil


----------



## mostafa45 (Nov 14, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> mostafa45 said:
> 
> 
> > After you complete the payment of the DVD that I can do I download videos through the Internet.
> ...



For me the problem because I am from Egypt, so that Paypal does not accept Egypt.


----------



## mostafa45 (Nov 14, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> I totally agree with Jim!
> 
> Phil



Thank you all for your help.


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 14, 2011)

mostafa45 said:


> For me the problem because I am from Egypt, so that Paypal does not accept Egypt.



I am sure Steve can work out how to get him the payment, but I doubt you will be able to download the videos (other than to watch the free ones on his website). He will probably have to mail the DVD to you.

Jim


----------



## mostafa45 (Nov 14, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> mostafa45 said:
> 
> 
> > For me the problem because I am from Egypt, so that Paypal does not accept Egypt.
> ...



But it's hard for me to ship them, to my state, because paypal location is not possible, but Egypt and the problem of shipping, which also increase the value to twice the price.
Best regards


----------



## butcher (Nov 15, 2011)

Steve's DVD's are worth every penny, I believe more pennies.

He has posted most everything on the forum, I believe you can learn almost everything He has on his videos, from reading Hoke's book and studying the forum, also his free videos are very helpful a small taste of his DVD's.

His videos will visually walk you through it letting you see what we discuss, if English is not your language and reading the forum or Hokes is a problem Steve's videos would help.

(I do not know if the computer can translate the forum, or Hoke’s book to your language or how well if it does).

Hope you can work something out with him; Steve is a very helpful man.


----------



## mostafa45 (Nov 16, 2011)

butcher said:


> Steve's DVD's are worth every penny, I believe more pennies.
> 
> He has posted most everything on the forum, I believe you can learn almost everything He has on his videos, from reading Hoke's book and studying the forum, also his free videos are very helpful a small taste of his DVD's.
> 
> ...



I already do I use the program for translation.
These videos really worth the price or much more.
Best regards


----------

